# Christmas Overture



## PeterJB (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, since we're approaching the festive season I thought I'd share with you a an orchestral overture titled A Christmas Overture which I wrote about two years ago. It's all my own work apart from the Deck the Halls theme in the middle. Enjoy!


__
https://soundcloud.com/peterjb1%2Fa-christmas-overture


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, why did you leave out the ding-ding-dong at 1:17! I didn't get enough of it yet at all. And why bring it back as late as at 1:21, I missed it so badly for all those seconds. MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN! 

I don't like it because my feeling is that you've referred to the kitschy, pop-culture aspect of Christmas festivity. Is this supposed to serve as background of seasonal commercial with Santa Claus and smiling, idyllic family gathered under the Christmas tree? 

Let's get positive now. You knew a thing or two about classical overture form when you wrote this.


----------



## PeterJB (Nov 17, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Oh, why did you leave out the ding-ding-dong at 1:17! I didn't get enough of it yet at all. And why bring it back as late as at 1:21, I missed it so badly for all those seconds. MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!
> 
> I don't like it because my feeling is that you've referred to the kitschy, pop-culture aspect of Christmas festivity. Is this supposed to serve as background of seasonal commercial with Santa Claus and smiling, idyllic family gathered under the Christmas tree?
> 
> Let's get positive now. You knew a thing or two about classical overture form when you wrote this.


Well, in a sense you're right but I wouldn't put it quite so negatively. For each section I had a picture of scenes from various Christmas movies. Festivity and joy is exactly what I had in mind with this.


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

Just to echo what's been said, the little ostinato figure in the first minute wears off very quickly. I too thought of some kitsch representation of the good ol' holidays. 

However, I do think that the piece starts to pick up after 1:51. It's quite nice actually! Personally I'd change the orchestration a bit when you first introduce the Deck the Halls theme, perhaps a bit sparsely before you go all balls-out with the brass.


----------

